# Kenny anyone?



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Any of you guys going to the Kenny Chesney concert at the dome tonight? I missed him last time but wont be making that mistake again


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GOOO Kenny!!!!!!! wwooooo hhhhooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

billy currington came down here last night for the Hot Sauce festival. He was really good.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd rather see Kiss, Rush, metallica, you know stuff like that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought front row tickets for my girlfriend and I, for $150 each we broke up. Some dude found out I had these tickets and offered me $600 for both of them. So I am not going $300 profit for me man he was an idiot.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Omg, what a stud!! Awesome concert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 pAT GREENM was great and jennifer was awesome too!! Man that concert was the best-speechless :bartime:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

oh man was that an awesome concert. words can't explain...partly because i'm partially deaf from how loud it was lol. pat green put on an awesome show. jennifer nettles is an excellent musician and really hot to boot. and of course kenny...he's an awesome musician and performer. definitely worth the money. and holy cow for the cowgirls!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I bought front row tickets for my girlfriend and I, for $150 each we broke up. Some dude found out I had these tickets and offered me $600 for both of them. So I am not going $300 profit for me man he was an idiot.


WOW, Why couldn't have that happened to me when I got stuck w/ 2 extra Tim Mcgraw tickets a few years ago. They woulda bought me some nice new decoys, that's all I gotta say about that. :lol:
Kenny needs to start singing about something other than Mexico over and over again. I think he's got a crush on Jimmy Buffet or something.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Kenny needs to start singing about something other than Mexico over and over again. I think he's got a crush on Jimmy Buffet or something


.

:huh: ?? Beer in Mexico, possibly When the Sun Goes Down and No shoes No shirt No problem then maybe a few others that never made the charts????? I didnt know he sung about mexico all the time


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

all he ever sings about is getting hammered in mexico, and drinking fruity chick drinks. he's not a country singer, he's a pop singer that couldn't make it in the pop world. theres nothing country about him. give me some jennings, brooks and dunn or george strait!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:box: what ever, your entitled to your opinions as I am to mine. Next time you hear him, actually listen to the song, all that bs you just spewed will pretty much go out the window :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Triple B said:


> all he ever sings about is getting hammered in mexico, and drinking fruity chick drinks. he's not a country singer, he's a pop singer that couldn't make it in the pop world. theres nothing country about him. give me some jennings, brooks and dunn or george strait!!!


 :rollin: I'm so glad someone said it. I can't stand the song or video for "The Woman With You". He just babbles about how wonderful he is while his girly friend is spilling groceries all over the floor. Some gentleman.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok dive, I had to listen too that song since you made that point-The guy goes out and does something different, actually sings from the girls point of view for once, rather than just babbling on and on about how much he loves his girlfriend or how big of a fight they got into, for once actually saying that the girl likes the guy!!. All I listen too is country; and him, George, Brad, Deirks, Big and Rich and many others now top off the list for me, If you want to talk about fruity Trip, Bandman, and Dive, then lets talk Rascal Flatts and Keithy Urban. But then again, others may like them just as much as I like the above stated so I wont bash-everyone has there opinions. There are so many good counrty artist that have come out in the past few years its hard to pick favorites. PS Dive, am I safe to go to class today?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

No worries Sapper, my main hunting buddy worships Kenny, I have a good time picking on him about it just for the sake of giving him a hard time. I don't listen to a whole lot of country, I'm a metal head, so I should hold probably hold my tongue. I can only imagine the things people would say about my music.

Ya lost me Sapper, why wouldn't you be safe?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah I take things to personally sometimes when pp criticize w/o knowing what there saying :wink:

Have you been watching the news? I have class in the engineering building


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> Omg, what a stud!! :


Are you friends with Ranger Compact?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, Kenny's songs just seem to repeat in my head too much. (Just like Brad Paisley's and Toby Keith's.) They all have great songs but they all have awful songs that stick in my head.

Toby's songs about the war are absolutely awesome but his songs about his ego drive me fricken crazy.
Brad has some good slow songs, but has a few terrible songs that really turned me the wrong way. (The fishing song drove me nuts and is the most annoying song in the world.) 
I'm no longer a fan of Alan Jackson's older songs and I've even got sick of a lot of Garth's older hits. I don't know what happened but it's nothing against them, it's just personal preference I guess.
And to think, Garth Brooks used to be my favorite singer for so long.

Don't take offense, because I've been listening to country music the whole way.
:wink:
(One thing is for sure, the Outlaws of Country will never ever be replaced and will always be the greatest thing to ever happen to country music!)
:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's some scary crap. I have to go to the library in a few, I know nothing about it will be any different, but it's still gonna feel weird for a day or two.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

In the last year I have become a huge Johnny Cash fan. Seems when I am out scouting it is either Johnny Cash or NWA.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> In the last year I have become a huge Johnny Cash fan. Seems when I am out scouting it is either Johnny Cash or NWA.


:thumb: 
Does "Bridgette" by NWA ring a bell at all?? That used to be one of my favorite songs growing up, :-? .


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Porkchop

Is NWA the N.W.A "****** with attitude" or something else.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, I was trying to figure out the same thing but it has to be them!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes that would be the group!

BTW I have changed the words to !#$* the Police to !#$* the Snow Geese! I may sing it at our next banquet!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

With a table dance !!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Gansta chop! West Side...Minot


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When I get up on the table I will be singing the classic "You make me feel like dancing" by Leo Sayer.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Omg, what a stud!! :
> ...


OMG! PC you just had to bring that up again didn't you? Some wounds never heal do they?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think she is still watching this site, she is probably quite impressed with the long lasting impression she has left on all of us..... :fiddle:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess I have never heard a guy call another guy a stud. Especially a guy like Kenny. He may be a great singer (although the beach, cruise, foreign country, fruity drink songs are getting old) but not sure if he falls in stud status. It just sounded like something she would say!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PC, dont know what to say to that, i guess you dont get the tone of voice when typing, but hey, we were taking pictures of each others breakfast and her on my motorcycle.............anyways, I still think he's a stud Porkchop :lol: just like you think Chaz or me are studs!! :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

The only time a guy can refer to another guy as a stud is on the mound in a baseball game---Man Law!

Otherwise, I think the term has to be solely used by sheet-rockers, for horses, and by women.

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Or Chuck Norris.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

But George Strait is "The Man".


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll second that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not sure who this Chaz, Chiz, Giz or whoever he is is.

As far as my typing tone. I am chuckling meaning I am just giving you some mild ribbing.

On WWE/ECW they always call Bobby Lashley (use to be in the US Army and wrestled for the Army as well) a stud. I kind of found it odd but comparred to Kenny he for sure is.

I as well am often referred to as a stud but I figured using porkchop as a user name would be more appropriate for some forum members (the younger crowd).


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> But George Strait is "The Man".


I thought Ric Flair was The Man????

You know to be the man you have to beat the man...WHHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

the truth is...country is great but would be alot better if the songs weren't played to death on the radio. it's too bad we lost the halfway decent ones in fargo. the outlaw and 104.7...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

bjertness07 said:


> the truth is...country is great but would be alot better if the songs weren't played to death on the radio. it's too bad we lost the halfway decent ones in fargo. the outlaw and 104.7...


agreed, waaaaayyyyy overplayed


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bandman, I see what you mean about certain artists getting bad songs impounded into your head. For me it was red neck woman, fishin song, alcohol and a few others that are way overplayed that it ends up ruining them, it takes alot to gain back the interest in artists when you get burnt out from some of there music


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumb: Couldn't agree more! If I hear "Chatahoochee", "I wanna talk about me", "Celebrity" or "How do you like me now!" one more time.....


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

nah, more like "wasted" or "beer in f**king mexico".

They must play them 30 times a day


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats what happened with red dirt road 4 years ago, then it tappered off but when I hear it now, i truly enjoy listening to it now but it took a while to get rid of that scar.

PS Porkchop- Jack Bauer is a stud


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

While we're on the subject of Country Music, you better tune into the CMT awards. 
Hahaha, speak of the devil himself; Kenny Chesney just came on to perform as I was writing this.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hank Jr. is tearing it up now w/ "A country boy can survive." I'm not going to say he's a $tud, but he is the $h!t.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Carrie Underwood


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bandman said:


> While we're on the subject of Country Music, you better tune into the CMT awards.
> Hahaha, speak of the devil himself; Kenny Chesney just came on to perform as I was writing this.


Interesting. This morning I was flipping through the music video channels and hit VH1 Classic and Huey Lewis and the News was on. Then Leo Sayer came on singing You Make Me Feel Like Dancing. I have not heard that song in years and I mention it yesterday and boooom today the video is on.

BTW It is weird for me to turn on VH1 Classic and see all the music videos of when I was a kid. I guess I must be getting old.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> When I get up on the table I will be singing the classic "You make me feel like dancing" by Leo Sayer.


Or you could just subject all of them to that horrible hip hop garbage you made me listen to.


----------

